# Paph. Wössner Wolke



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 16, 2018)

Paph. Wössner Wolke (emersonii X hangianum)

It took some trial and error to finally get the real deal. Unfortunately, there are numerous unknowledgeable or unscrupulous vendors out there passing off mislabeled plants as Paph. Wössner Wolke. If you are looking for this hybrid, be careful, do your research on the vendor and his/her reputation ... and that's all I'm going to say about that. I will note that this recently came from Popow, so I cannot take credit for the bloom. It started spiking up within a few weeks of its arrival, and while I fully expected it to blast due to the sensitivate nature of emersonii that often carries through to its hybrids, this didn't skip a beat. It's even growing roots like a champ.

The flower is about 5 in (13 cm) across. The shape is a little wonky, but that's par for the course with many parvies and it's fairly common for first bloomed seedlings to be a little off (usually improves with later blooms). That being said, I think it's a stunning flower and it's everything I was hoping for and then some! It's got the emersonii speckles at the base of the petals and slightly yellow/orange tinted pouch. Nice spotting inside the lip. It's got soft tesselation on the petals that reaches out to the very tips. The staminode is nice, bright, and eye catching. Lots of conspicous hairs. I suppose I wish it were slightly more fragrant. The scent is variable throughout the day, but it mostly smells like a new vinyl shower curtain or soft vinyl kiddie pool, but in the morning there's some floral notes added in. I suppose it's trying to be pollinated by children or drain flies.























Gallery: https://imgur.com/a/qTbDUeg


----------



## Markhamite (Aug 16, 2018)

Ohhh......I really like this one. Great flower! Vinyl shower curtain, eh...


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 16, 2018)

nice soft colours


----------



## blondie (Aug 17, 2018)

That's is a very stunning flower.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 17, 2018)

Sweet. I think I need that one too


----------



## troy (Aug 17, 2018)

Very nice!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2018)

Very nice. Given the difficulty in growing emersonii hybrids be happy someone else went through all the work.


----------



## emydura (Aug 17, 2018)

Love the pastel colours.


----------



## juliana (Aug 19, 2018)

So wonderful!


----------



## Silvan (Aug 20, 2018)

What a cutie!! I need one of these right now! :drool:


----------



## Guldal (Aug 21, 2018)

From the speciesist: this is indeed a beautiful hybrid! Love the douce colours of the sepals and petals - and the strong colouring of the staminode shield!

I think you could allow yourself to share at least a wee bit of 'the honours' for the bloom with popow - at least you can give yourself credit for bringing the flowering to its fruitful conclusion! 

Next time around it's all on you - and it will be interesting to see the shape of the petals for the second blooming! (I have an emersonii with almost square petals - I couldn't imagine, though, that they have chosen a plant with that floral characteristic for parent, except maybe its flowers had an exceptional size?)

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## Hien (Aug 21, 2018)

I wonder if the hangianum parent is a red one in this case


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2018)

That is lovely, and quite delicate.


----------



## chrismende (Aug 28, 2018)

luscious!


----------

